# Becky Accuses 9 Year Old Black Boy Of Sexual Assault



## Southernbella. (Oct 12, 2018)

But (surprise!), she lied.



This is America.


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 12, 2018)

We knew she waslying. I hope they ruin her already miserable life.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Oct 12, 2018)

WW 

Smh


----------



## nurseN98 (Oct 12, 2018)

And what was that little butt slap and funky white lady (no offense) dance she did at the counter?? This woman did not feel threatened, she was just being evil....ole hag


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 12, 2018)

So her response to thinking that a child (wearing a school uniform and a backpack) rubbed her butt, is to gyrate and pop her P at him?


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Oct 12, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> So her response to thinking that a child (wearing a school uniform and a backpack) rubbed her butt is to gyrate and pop her P at him?



At a 9 year old.....she should be arrested.  My heart hurts for the children being exposed to her nastiness.  I am mad because it clearly impacted both children emotionally.  Hopefully their support system will wipe it out of their memories.

I really hate that lady.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 12, 2018)

I went looking on IG & Twitter, and it doesn’t look like anyone has figured out where she works yet. I want her dead... but I’ll settle for unemployed. 

Her full name is Teresa Sue Klein. Someone posted what is allegedly her phone number and address.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 13, 2018)

That poor baby. What a hateful witch. Anyone who can see how big of a backpack that kid is carrying would automatically know what happened. Plus A backpack brushing up against you feels a whole lot different than a hand groping. PLUS this is a child!


----------



## TrueBeliever (Oct 13, 2018)

How hateful do you need to be to terrorize a child in that manner?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 13, 2018)

*SHE* needs to be charged


----------



## nysister (Oct 13, 2018)

It's pathological!!! Poor kids.

The stress of being Black in America.


----------



## rabs77 (Oct 13, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> *SHE* needs to be charged


She probably traumatized the poor boy for life. That is a crime. She’s gotta pay


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 14, 2018)

OMG....I can't even watch the video when she calls the cops.....she knows that boy did not touch her and it was his bookbag IF that even touched her.....she is crazy and needs to be held accountable for her actions........the family needs to get a good lawyer and sue her.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 14, 2018)

EXaA


MzRhonda said:


> OMG....I can't even watch the video when she calls the cops.....she knows that boy did not touch her and it was his bookbag IF that even touched her.....she is crazy and needs to be held accountable for her actions........the family needs to get a good lawyer and sue her.



EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 14, 2018)

Apparently she went back watched the tape and apologized but she still needs to be charged with making a false claim and sued.


----------



## doriannc (Oct 14, 2018)

It’s looks obvious that this lady is on something or mentally ill. I hope she get charge with making false claim and impersonating an officer, both are felonies I believe.


----------



## Anacaona (Oct 14, 2018)

Mentally ill?.....nah miserable, entitled, Brooklyn-gentrifying, Uber-feminist WW just _waiting_ for her chance to be offended/oppressed/victimized and vindicated at the expense of (obviously) anyone.

The cries of those children hurt my heart, she needs to be put under a rotten jail


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 14, 2018)

Anacaona said:


> Mentally ill?.....nah miserable, entitled, Brooklyn-gentrifying, Uber-feminist WW just _waiting_ for her chance to be offended/oppressed/victimized and vindicated at the expense of (obviously) anyone.
> 
> *The cries of those children hurt my heart, she needs to be put under a rotten jail*


That's why I could not watch the video the first few seconds did me in.


----------



## Shula (Oct 15, 2018)

These people who say there are only "a few bad apples" need to see this video and watch how that little boy and his little sister melted down when they thought cops were coming for them. The girl was petrified as well. I'm not sure I could've remained as calm as the mom did.


----------



## Angel1881 (Oct 16, 2018)

Those poor children. I bet the police will not charge her with anything. Not even their catch-all, disorderly conduct. Even if they did, I think the DA would decline to press charges.


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 16, 2018)

I hope the mother sues her


----------



## rabs77 (Oct 16, 2018)

I love the boy’s response—- He DOES NOT FORGIVE HER...

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/white-wom...assaulted-125206139--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 17, 2018)

rabs77 said:


> I love the boy’s response—- He DOES NOT FORGIVE HER...
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/gma/white-wom...assaulted-125206139--abc-news-topstories.html


Thank you!


----------



## sgold04 (Oct 17, 2018)

rabs77 said:


> I love the boy’s response—- He DOES NOT FORGIVE HER...
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/gma/white-wom...assaulted-125206139--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Oct 17, 2018)

rabs77 said:


> I love the boy’s response—- He DOES NOT FORGIVE HER...
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/gma/white-wom...assaulted-125206139--abc-news-topstories.html



Out of the mouths of babes...  now, many adults need to follow suit!


----------

